# howard marks in manchester



## futha (Jun 8, 2007)

could be pretty interesting


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 8, 2007)

ooooh!


----------



## veracity (Jun 8, 2007)

Double oooh!

Met Howard many moons ago in Manc, a very entertaining evening and a charming man... and he shared his spliff!


----------



## silver (Jun 10, 2007)

oooo ta, might nip down & see what he has to say for himself


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 11, 2007)

aw, rubbish! i forgot about it and fell asleep


----------



## futha (Jun 15, 2007)

i missed it too, did anyone go?


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jun 23, 2007)

futha said:
			
		

> could be pretty interesting


Yeah. He'll harp on about smoking lots of dope, and being a master of disguise. Must see. Yawn


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 14, 2007)

aw fuck!

i didnt know about this.

grrr


----------

